# Interesting comments by a black man



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.. yeah he doesnt care much for obama, but then again, he doesnt care much for anyone thats not him. His views on just baout everything are fairly skewed.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

:bigeyes: That guy seams to have a lose screw....


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

hahaha yeah ... he gives Obama hell ...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Interesting!!


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

That Preacher is spot on about Barrack Obama, and judging by the comments i can tell who voted for Him!!!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I did not vote for Barrack. Cant stand him but that don't change the fact that preacher is crazy LOL


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i didnt vote for hussein either.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

if you havent seen the vid of this preacher talk about obama when bristal palin was getting brought up during the election its quit funny.

here it is:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

This dude is a riot. LOL He is as funny as he is crazy!! 

Cant believe i never seen any of these clips before.


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't like obama any more than yall and I sure did not vote for him but this guy is a wack job kind of funny too


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know what to say.

I voted against Obama myself.

I still feel like our beloved country is going straight to hell.

No fear of God, taking prayer out of school, separation of church and state. (these were the very principles that our nation was founded on)


GOD, HAVE MERCY ON OUR SOULS!!!


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

Amen Sookiesmacker!!!!!!


----------

